# Bricked Touchpad 32 gb



## Nexoman (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi I'm new to rootzwiki forum but read before a lot in the forums here. 
So I have the following problem, my Touchpad is most likely bricked.

Currentyly I'm using:
WebOS 3.0.5
CM9 and the Nightly from 17.05.2012

My Touchpad restores all data after it reboots, also I can't copy anything on it.
So for example if I uninstall an application (no matter in WebOS or CM9), the uninstalled application appears again after I rebooted it. Same Problem with Pictures, Movies, MP3s.
I can't restore a backup in Clockworkmod (always there comes a error with restoring boot). 
Also factory reset in Clockworkmod or in WebOS doesn't work. Also when I reboot the data is restored.
WebOS doctor stucks at 12% and the command "dosfsck -r /dev/mapper/store-media" in Novaterm doesn't work. 
I already used WebOS Doctor 3.0.0 but it also doesn't worked.

So I have the same Problem like in the following thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20998973#post20998973

So after nothing helped me I sent my Touchpad to HP because there were also cracks in the case, but they didn't accepted it because android is installed.

So my problem is I can't uninstall CM9.
I Known that probably its an hardware fault and that no solution, BUT

You guys here are my last help, If anyone can help me please answer.
I won't make anyone responsible if my touchpad doesn't work anymore after your tips.

SO COME ON GUYS, PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Did you use the acmeuninstaller yet? That'd be step 1.

Sent from my ICS Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nexoman (Jun 23, 2012)

SilentAce07 said:


> Did you use the acmeuninstaller yet? That'd be step 1.
> 
> Sent from my ICS Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


Oh, Iforgot to say, i already used acmeuninstaller! The touchpad starts the uninstalling and the codes appear on the screen, but after it reboots, everything is restored again.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus AOKP


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Nexoman said:


> Oh, Iforgot to say, i already used acmeuninstaller! The touchpad starts the uninstalling and the codes appear on the screen, but after it reboots, everything is restored again.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus AOKP


I'm guessing that you are in Europe somewhere, probably Germany by your tagline. Do you have a 4G TouchPad?

Please explain in step by step detail what you are doing to run ACMEUninstaller and what you see when you run it. It really sounds like to me that you are doing something wrong and it is not really completing the uninstall. Maybe if we can get that part to run and get Android uninstalled, then you can figure out the other issues or get HP to accept it.


----------



## pIt-pIt (Feb 5, 2012)

did u try eace all data in webos then use webos doctor?


----------



## Nexoman (Jun 23, 2012)

pIt-pIt said:


> did u try eace all data in webos then use webos doctor?


Yes I tried, but after it rebooted everything was restored again.


----------



## Nexoman (Jun 23, 2012)

nevertells said:


> I'm guessing that you are in Europe somewhere, probably Germany by your tagline. Do you have a 4G TouchPad?
> 
> Please explain in step by step detail what you are doing to run ACMEUninstaller and what you see when you run it. It really sounds like to me that you are doing something wrong and it is not really completing the uninstall. Maybe if we can get that part to run and get Android uninstalled, then you can figure out the other issues or get HP to accept it.


Yes I'm fom germany.
So, I use ACMEUninstaller to uninstall CM9. I start the Uninstalling with the command "novacom boot mem://<ACMEUninstaller"
It says that there is an error with the partition and there was a link of a site I should visit following site:
http://www.gnu.org/s...ted/parted.html
After the touchpad rebooted everything was restored.

I downloaded the programm parted, but I'm not a linux expert, so at that point I think a person with Linux Knowledge is necessary!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Nexoman said:


> Yes I'm fom germany.
> So, I use ACMEUninstaller to uninstall CM9. I start the Uninstalling with the command "novacom boot mem://<ACMEUninstaller"
> It says that there is an error with the partition and there was a link of a site I should visit following site:
> http://www.gnu.org/s...ted/parted.html
> ...


When typing in commands, syntax and spacing is everything. I can't say for sure this is your problem, but give it a try anyway. The command you type was this:

novacom boot mem://<ACMEUninstaller

The command I use is this:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

Can you see the difference? There is a space between // and < in mine and not a space in your command.

I have no clue if this is it or you just mistyped it when writing your post, but if the space is missing in the command you use to run the uninstaller, then it might be worth a try. Otherwise you need to find a friend who knows linux.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

isnt there a special uninstaller for cm9 if i remember correctly..


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

sheller106 said:


> isnt there a special uninstaller for cm9 if i remember correctly....if not try webos doctor that usually solves any problems


Nope, there is a seperate installer for CM9 not uninstaller. Read his OP, he already tried the Doctor and it did not work.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

i realized tha after i posted... could have sworn there was a separate uninstaller


----------



## Nexoman (Jun 23, 2012)

I tried a several times, but I didn't made any fault when typing in the commands. So I need to find someone who knows Linux.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus AOKP


----------

